# My IPAQ won't connect to my wireless network



## ljgwtg (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,
We just bought an IPAQ 211. We can connect out to the web from a local hotspot (not password protected), but can't connect to our home network. We have a linksys wrt54gx4 wireless router running in mixed mode. We are using WPA-PSK security. The four PCs connect just fine, but the IPAQ never gets past "connecting". Even tried taking the security off, and trying it without a password. No luck.

We've been on tech support with HP and with Linksys, but have had no luck.

Hope you can help.

Thanks


----------



## ljgwtg (Mar 8, 2005)

*[SOLVED] My IPAQ won't connect to my wireless network*

I have an update...I upgraded the firmware on the router, and now the IPAQ can connect to my home network.

Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Interesting. I've never used the IPAQ, so I was just watching this to see if someone else came up with something. :smile:


----------



## e.chaali-cisnet (May 9, 2008)

did the solution of upgrading Firmware of the wireless router solve the problem ??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like that would be a yes, unless I flunked reading comprehension. :smile:


----------

